# ehMac Dashboard Public Beta 2



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

EDIT: Version 1.0 is available in http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=37825

<span id="ehMacDashboardVersion" style="display: none;">3</span>We have the second public beta (a week after public beta 1) of ehMac Dashboard is now available. The widget is not feature complete but most of the bugs are gone so the widget can serve as a taste of what will be coming up shortly.

Please note: The widget is currently "broken" as it display some extra information it shouldn't.

Rundown of features:
+ Displays most recent topic in each forum area. (Like what is seen on the front page)
+ Tells you how many active users are on at the moment
+ Tells how many unread private messages you have if you're logged into ehMac in Safari
+ Has a search bar for ehMac
+ You can click on the forum name (eg. Anything Mac) and take you to that forum.
+ You can click on the thread's name and be taken to the latest post (according to your cookies) of that thread.

----------

A special thank you to the following people:
MannyP - *FOR THE AWESOME NEW UI*
PosterBoy - Help in regards to memory usage oddities.

----------



> Change Log:
> Public Beta 2
> + Handles connection errors more verbosely. (Says Unable to connect, rather then having nothing change.)
> + Also addresses issue of having default text stay when unable to connect when widget is started.
> ...


The thread about Public Beta 1 is also available.

----

Edit: Please note that the widget has undergone some bug fixes. The bug fixes are currently only available in the SVN tree that can be accessed from http://chealion.ca/svn/ehMacWidget


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

It's been 12 so far... 

Err.... 10


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

The anticipation is killing me


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Sorry T-Hill and Howard2k. I hope you're still alive 

Here's the new screenshots:


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey that's awesome. I must have missed the Beta 1 but I was wondering how long it would be until we got an ehMac widget. Excellent


----------



## G42G6 (May 21, 2005)

Neat!


----------



## i stole this name (May 9, 2005)

Very nice UI, and the updates are quick


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

I think I have a bug here. For the "Last Posting by...", it says people's names obviously. When I'm the last one to post in here, it says "by T". Cuts off the hyphen and everything after.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Much more refined, and responsive. I like the new look too!

Will try it out for a couple of days.....


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

T-Hill - Thanks. I know that the regular expressions haven't been perfected yet as I have to add any "odd" characters to the string of characters to be checked.

At the moment, single quotes and stars don't work. (And MannyP's <<). I'll be adding them for the next version.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Love it boys, keep up the good work. Now if I could just get my Delicious Library widget to work.

Will you submit to the Apple Widgets page?


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,
I hate to rain on yer parade... But I just took the screensaver off and when I took it off and started the dashboard, the ehmac.ca widget had gone completly transparent around the headlines except for the red border. All the other Apple widgets are OK though... I'll get the screenshot up soon if you wish.

Keep up the good work! The GUI is really slick when it's not transparent. ;o)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

One suggestion if I may be so bold. You should think about removing the word "Dashboard" from your widget title bar and just call it "ehMac".


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

green_ears - I'd be glad to see that screenshot, I have no idea why that would have occurred as the only problems I've come across during development are parsing and memory errors.

Carex - I'm going to leave the Dashboard as part of the name, as we should also have ehMac Konfabulator being released hopefully sometime next week. (It's the old widget but updated for the site changes).


----------



## green_ears (Feb 26, 2005)

Here ya go! (the blue stuff where the widget is transparent is my wallpaper)


----------

